# Wedding Ring Coffin



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I just had to share this...lol.

http://www.********.com/prod_images_large/coffin1.gif
They say the past is the past, but for those of us who need closure on a soured relationship what better way to say "Adios" than with a service that includes the disposal of the ring?

Now millions of divorced women and men have a proper,final resting place for their wedding rings.

http://www.********.com/pd_wedding_ring_coffin.cfm


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

that is awesome in a very funny way.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

LMAO Now can we get one for the ex-spouse?


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, but nothing is more satisfying then throwing it in the lake!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Terra said:


> Yeah, but nothing is more satisfying then throwing it in the lake!


The ring or the ex-spouse?


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha! *BOTH!*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bury a gold ring in this economy? Are they _MAD_??!??!?!!

I've heard of people flushing rings down toilets. This is a somewhat more dignified approach


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I actually bought one. And still have the video to prove it. They make a nice product for people getting ready to undo the knott.

ring video by lovermonkey - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid7.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y260/lovermonkey/ring


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Just remember what they say:

"It is better to have loved and lost then it is to still be with the bitch/jerk when they are old, grumpy, and fat"


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Don Givens said:


> Just remember what they say:
> 
> "It is better to have loved and lost then it is to still be with the bitch/jerk when they are old, grumpy, and fat"


truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

actually, I could see how the casket could make nice closure to something.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm warped. I think it would be a great ring box for a ring bearer during a wedding.


----------

